# No coat 325 or 450 for corner beads



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ive seen no coat installed once on corner beads, but which one?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> Ive seen no coat installed once on corner beads, but which one?


Probably neither...they make outside 90 sticks...325...450 primarly off angles and vaults long runs


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I say probably the 450. I've covered old bead with 450 and it works fine.:thumbsup: Great for all angles in my opinion.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Probably neither...they make outside 90 sticks...325...450 primarly off angles and vaults long runs


DITTO 

We should have a ditto button instead of a thank you button:yes:


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

So 450 for outside corners for 90's?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Check you supply house, they may have pre cut no-coat for your nineties. the stuff in the rolls you use on your internal 45's

So how long have you bean taping Chicagotaper????


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> So 450 for outside corners for 90's?


 :yes: Only one way to find out ! Let us know.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicagotaper, your home page says your a IUPAT Taper-painter-Caulker
your doing a side job
your a Baaaaaaaaaa d boy
Don't get caught:jester::whistling2:


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Check you supply house, they may have pre cut no-coat for your nineties. the stuff in the rolls you use on your internal 45's
> 
> So how long have you bean taping Chicagotaper????


Well im 26yrs old. My old man has been taping since he was 24yrs old and now hes 53 so.....since i can remember!!!lol


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Chicagotaper, your home page says your a IUPAT Taper-painter-Caulker
> your doing a side job
> your a Baaaaaaaaaa d boy
> Don't get caught:jester::whistling2:


Well ive been laid off for 2yrs so im not worried. I have to do what i have to do to pay the bills! might get called back in a month. Work is picking up!!:thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> Well im 26yrs old. My old man has been taping since he was 24yrs old and now hes 53 so.....since i can remember!!!lol


Ive been taping since I was 17 and I,m 50:thumbsup: alls I can say is"why"


----------

